# What's Going On In Nate's Shop



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been meaning to start one of these for a while life gets busy *shrugs

A Silvertone/dano style with an actual 1963 silvertone 1442 (amp in case) neck
Lipstick pickups are....great!
There are the best single coils Ive ever heard
No harshness or ice picks at all
Pine body with laun flooring underlay top and back.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll try to get some better pictures of that one, I just got a new phone with a better camara.

Next is an experiment.

I used to have a sweet little sg that I never really bonded with. The balance was wierd, the neck was too skinny and flat and ervytime I let go of it the headstock dove to the floor.
So I traded it and I've found myself longing for that bridge humbucker.
So I decided to make myself something different. 
Gibson scale, gibson style neck (from a $100 epi lp jr) single bridge bucker (dimarzio bluesbucker), wrap around bridge with the studs screwed directly into the wood and my favorite body style ever!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Supro!

The body is from my reject pile, a body blank that was too rough to sell.
Dry rot, checking, cracks and nail holes it's got it all.
I have no idea if its going to stay together or tear itself apart over the first winter...what can I say, I live dangerously lol
I flooded every crack with thin super glue and filled the nail holes with durhams rock hard water putty.
One can of duplicolor white, dry for 2 weeks and then 1 can of watco clear laquer (nitro off the shelf at home depot).
It's about dry enough to wet sand, I just need to find the time.

I will post update with more pics when I actually get something done!

Nathan


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice looking builds man. I can't wait to see how the Supro build comes out. Will you be using the tail piece in the end or the wraparound as shown?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Both!!
I plan on using the wraparound instead of the floating wooden bridge but strung through the tailpiece.

If I don't like the tailpiece that I can always remove it later (or replace it with a bigsby or something).

Nathan


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

How's it going in the shop Nathan? Any progress on the "Supro" style build?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

dcole said:


> How's it going in the shop Nathan? Any progress on the "Supro" style build?


Nope

It's still hanging there, half wet-sanded taunting me.
Darn day job

Nathan


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Updates! (finally)

It's alive!! Mua ha ha ha!!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Progress!!

It's alive!! (mostly)

It's not wired yet but it's been strung up for a week now and hold tune!

It's very resonant and the short scale is real easy to play.



Here's a better pic of the dano/silvertone



and just for fun, a teaser of things to come



Nathan


----------

